# Moro TT180 progress thread - Calipers repainted Red



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thought I'd post a few pic up of my new to me TT180. The car has had 2 owners from new and a nice full main dealer history with just about everything done in the last 12 months, belts, coil packs, water pump, dashpod, tyres, clutch, Haldex service and main service. Just a shame neither of them bothered to clean it much.

In the one week I've had it I've given it a degrease, wash and clayed the body and removed 10 years of dirt of the seats so the Aniceed leather is back to its original colour.

I really wanted a 225 and said the only car that would make me buy a 180 is a Moro blue with Aniceed interior which don't come up often, bugger me if one went on the night I started looking so a phone call was made and a deal agreed over the phone.

It goes really well and much better than I'd read from peoples posts about the 180, I'll remap it in the future but for now it's just fine and will be spending time cleaning all the dirt out of the awkward places, refurbing the wheels as Stevie Wonder must have been parking it.

The wheels will have a temporary refurb before finding a set of 19's to go on, i also plan to drop It on some Apex springs, fit a V6 rear spoiler and front lip and put some shiney bits in the engine bay, the calipers are going to be refurb end a light gold so I'll anodise the strut brace and cookbolts to match 
After picking it up



After a wash and clay session





Interior was really grubby so I started with the Meguirs,



And back to its original colour





And the shocking engine bay that's going to take quite a bit longer to sort out


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Sorry you had to downgrade, but Looks nice for a 180 :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Some even have 150s :lol: :lol: :wink: just kidding, wait till Jess sees this [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice looking TT, but it's missing a tailpipe :wink:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

To be fair I only use it for dropping the kids off in the morning and commuting to work :mrgreen: I've had to take the knee pads off so I can slide the front seat forwards to get them in, still got them in ha ha.

I was pleasantly surprised when you give it a poke so a remap and 220bhp will be perfect. We're ordering either an Evoque or Macan for the end of the year so I fancied a bit of fun.

I don't want to go back to concours as I've won all that before but it still leaves a bit of OCD in me for having it semi clean


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Nice looking TT, but it's missing a tailpipe :wink:


I quite like the single pipe look :mrgreen: which is handy lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Welcome to the *Moro* club


----------



## AstroKnight (Mar 25, 2014)

I hate the fact that mine is single, im slightly ocd and need symmetry lol
Also didnt realise thats the name of the colour of my TT as well, same ps as well


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

conlechi said:


> .
> Welcome to the *Moro* club


I thought Moro cars were faster anyway


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J3SHF said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Hi, *Definately not* :roll: :wink: [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Sorry you had to downgrade, but Looks nice for a 180 :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Some even have 150s :lol: :lol: :wink: just kidding, wait till Jess sees this [smiley=argue.gif]
> Hoggy.


You are playing with fire lol


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Noooo... Black cars are the fastest. and they look the best when cleaned.



AstroKnight said:


> I hate the fact that mine is single, im slightly ocd and need symmetry lol
> Also didnt realise thats the name of the colour of my TT as well, same ps as well


Just get an old set of 225 twin pipes like I did... Just over a ton from eBay.










There is a difference in pipe diameter though:

- 225 pipe: 65mm
- Catalytic converter pipe : 54mm

However, you can contact someone like Pheonix Exhausts and they'll make you 
an adapter collar like this below for twenty quid.










You just need an extra rubber hanger, because it is a bit heavier and a 
valance... Bob's your uncle. Twins for the win... Hurrah!









Look at that, bootyful twins. Perfectly balanced.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

thegasman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> ...


Hi, Thank goodness I don't live in Berkshire any more. Could a 150 even make it to Wales. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Jess we luv you really.  
Hoggy.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking TT, but it's missing a tailpipe :wink:
> ...


less to polish lol


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


So for the price of an exhaust, hanger and rear valance I'm not far off a remap.

I shall be a single exit and proud ha ha


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Yes it could but you'd have plenty of time before it got there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, An OEM 225 twin exhaust will only fit a 180, if the 180 is quattro version.
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> So for the price of an exhaust, hanger and rear valance I'm not far off a remap. I shall be a single exit and proud ha ha


Is that AMD remap £150? Think you can get an exhaust for much cheaper, about 70... I got these because they were is such good condition. Hardly used. Just some scratches on the back box


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, An OEM 225 twin exhaust will only fit a 180, if the 180 is quattro version.
> Hoggy.


Yours is a AWD Quattroony Jez!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, An OEM 225 twin exhaust will only fit a 180, if the 180 is quattro version.
> ...


It is :mrgreen: Still staying single 

I'm going to get the temp sensor changed which sorts out any mechanical stuff needed so wheels refurbed and a very deep clean throughout are next. There a couple of dents and two areas of paint I want to get done then I can start on shiny bits and spoilers and other stuff. I can't be too silly as I have a course to do and house to finish for next year. Big move for us next year doh!


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


You're your own man Jezaroony. Good on ya for standing your ground.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

It's all been done before but yes a little lower, v6 spoiler and lcr spoiler and nice wheels will sort the outside. I'd love a set of compomotive th2's but they don't come any bigger than 17", going for my old Integrale Evo2 look lol.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> It's all been done before but yes a little lower, v6 spoiler and lcr spoiler and nice wheels will sort the outside. I'd love a set of compomotive th2's but they don't come any bigger than 17", going for my old Integrale Evo2 look lol.


Which the straight multispoke or the multispoke with the ring through the middle of the spokes...

Personally I like the multispoke with the ring through the spokes. You know the one:










or


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Neither lol, the top ones are OE and the bottom aren't correct.

this was my old car on TH2's


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

looks quite nice buddy with the delta wheels on in this quick photoshop mash-up....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Cheers Shaun, clever git 

Could you photoshop your wheels onto mine and sit it 20mm lower :mrgreen:

And maybe these too



Ha ha.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Moro Blue TT 180 also here!

I am very glad, you have the 180 because we can make mods together!! :lol:

Why don't you look the Milltek exaust also?

What mapping do you plan to do?

A chill out pic of mine!


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Great thread!

From a Moro 190 owner myself, I will be following your progress with great enthusiasm.

What a difference it made with the leather after the cleanup!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

A stage 1 map will be fine with a decent panel filter and some Wak'ing, it'll give me most of the gain without spending a lot more, an exhaust would be lovely but mine if fine and I've got a lot of other expenditure over the next year so I'd like to get a few bits done a mainly get the car properly clean. This is what I'll be cleaning out next with some cotton buds, tooth brush and small paint brushes,







The whole car is like this under the bonnet :lol:


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome to the best colour combo club 

I've got the same, but it's a 54. When the exhaust goes ill do the double exchange, don't care about the extra power, 180 is enough to get me in trouble already ! And if I'd wanted a fast car I wouldn't have gone for a TT, a TT, especially Mk1, is about iconic look and fantastic TT owners as demonstrated on his forum by most members.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

shaunhutchinson said:


> Noooo... Black cars are the fastest. and they look the best when cleaned.


Couldn't agree more :wink:

Car looks great BTW, fit a dual exit exhaust and you'll be well away 

Warren.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

warrenstuart said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > Noooo... Black cars are the fastest. and they look the best when cleaned.
> ...


Do 19" alloys bolt straight on without any problems? I only intend lowering the 15-20 mm you get from the Apex springs but don't want it to rub with the family in it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

J3SHF said:


> Do 19" alloys bolt straight on without any problems? I only intend lowering the 15-20 mm you get from the Apex springs but don't want it to rub with the family in it


Hi, If the PCD, ET, & correct profile tyre for 19" wheel shouldn't be prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

So today I cleaned the door shuts properly, started the engine bay by cleaning the drivers side wing area oh and temporarily removed the drivers side rear under tray as it was falling off and sounded like a pice of plastic being dragged over the floor.

One nasty door shut



To this



Important pokey stick for the hard to reach places



And had a go at the front wing area, from this



To this



That's all for today


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Is the undertray missing?

Good job on the clean up so far :wink:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Skid Mark said:


> Is the undertray missing?
> 
> Good job on the clean up so far :wink:


It's missing now as it's sitting in my shed :mrgreen: it was only being held on by the front two bolts, the others were all missing so will get some 10mm nyloc nuts and re-attach it.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Is the undertray missing?
> ...


Had a similar issue, except mine was the rear trays. Got some fast lock nuts from audi for 24p a piece.

Nice door shut and front wing clean BTW, must get some of those pokey sticks


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with a single-exit exhaust. It what makes my car stand out from the crowd!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a single-exit exhaust. It what makes my car stand out from the crowd!


Looking underneath it whilst removing the the rear box does look like its past it's best but if I change it it'll be a slight bigger bore single exit 

And Shaun it was one of my rear trays.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with a single-exit exhaust. It what makes my car stand out from the crowd!
> ...


These ones? [pictured] Mine were dangling the in wind. 









the parts I got to fix it are not the same as the original. The current speed bolts from audi are the ones that look like sombreros in the pic below.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Nearly had a mishap with the Audi wheel jack :lol: Good job I'd already got an axle stand under it and my head not underneath.

Will use trolley jack next time :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Nearly had a mishap with the Audi wheel jack :lol: Good job I'd already got an axle stand under it and my head not underneath.
> 
> Will use trolley jack next time :mrgreen:


Jesus Christ.... You're asking for trouble ain't ya! [smiley=behead.gif]

I have only used it for raising the rear axle to help pop the rear tie bar onto the knuckle, and to check the front wheel. I would never get under that car with that thing. The base of mine has slipped out of position so many times. Thanks goodness you had axle stands.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly had a mishap with the Audi wheel jack :lol: Good job I'd already got an axle stand under it and my head not underneath.
> ...


I wouldn't get under any car without 2 fail safes usually axle stands and a wheel under it, it slipped as I was getting to it upper limit, luckily it only had a few mm before settling on the axle stand :roll:


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > J3SHF said:
> ...


Yours slipped too. I think they make the bases out of some sort of special metallic ice!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

So apart from snapping my dipstick tube today, I removed the plastics and cleaned all the bits you can't see and the ones you can, more to do but I was pee'd off when I snapped the dipstick tube, though it best to quit while I'm ahead ish lol

I'm leaving the air box as next I'll have that out for a Wak mod and I'll either polish or crackle finish the intake

A familiar sight



So all back together in a few hours we've gone from this



To this







Cheers


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Thats really impressive work....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

thegasman said:


> Thats really impressive work....


Thank you , not too shabby for grabbing 30 mins here and there over the last two days. I'm looking after my two children whilst the wife's on business in Chicago :mrgreen:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> > Thats really impressive work....
> ...


Even more impressive watching your children also lol.....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

thegasman said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > thegasman said:
> ...


That's what Netflix is for isn't it :mrgreen:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

I never had that luxury [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> So apart from snapping my dipstick tube today, I removed the plastics and cleaned all the bits you can't see and the ones you can, more to do but I was pee'd off when I snapped the dipstick tube, though it best to quit while I'm ahead ish lol... Cheers


Looks great, nice and clean. Did you use a jet wash or just clean the covers by hand?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Nope cleaned it all by hand with white spirit, paint brushes (assorted) and my pokey stick 

And I didn't just do top show, I cleaned it all underneath too :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Nope cleaned it all by hand with white spirit, paint brushes (assorted) and my pokey stick
> 
> And I didn't just do top show, I cleaned it all underneath too :mrgreen:


Does a good job the white spirit. might try it my self. I just use good old fashion soap and water through a karcher then rubbed the plastics down after with a gloss gel thingy, worked well.

So many ways to skin a cat eh. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Let's you get into all the nooks and crannies before you'd drown it with a pressure washer.

Wheel refurb next, still can't decide on staying silver or going dark anthracite like the other chaps Moro blue car on here.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome! Best interior too!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

glslang said:


> Welcome! Best interior too!


Cheers, it's the one interior colour I'd always wanted but never thought I'd find at the right price and time.


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Let's you get into all the nooks and crannies before you'd drown it with a pressure washer.
> 
> Wheel refurb next, still can't decide on staying silver or going dark anthracite like the other chaps Moro blue car on here.


Interesting and inspiring thread. I am gonna do the same this weekend and clean my engine bay... amazing what difference it makes!

I got a Moro blue 190 and considering a wheel refurb, was thinking of going black with yellow callipers


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Rockafella1974 said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Let's you get into all the nooks and crannies before you'd drown it with a pressure washer.
> ...


Yellow calliper rock...


----------



## Rockafella1974 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Rockafella1974 said:


> Looks great!


Cheers, I like them. I have them with Athracite matte wheels at the moment.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice job Shaun, did you just unbolt them from the hub and leave the brake lines attached or remove them completely?

Light gold calipers for me with a matching coloured strut brace and re-anodised coot bolts, I'll also get all the strut bolts replated too 

All of my wheels look like this plus the paint has worn thin on the inner spokes some well due a refresh.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Nice job Shaun, did you just unbolt them from the hub and leave the brake lines attached or remove them completely?
> 
> Light gold calipers for me with a matching coloured strut brace and re-anodised coot bolts, I'll also get all the strut bolts replated too
> 
> All of my wheels look like this plus the paint has worn thin on the inner spokes some well due a refresh.


I left them attached so I didn't need to bleed the callipers. But masked off the wheel hub, removed the discs and pads, etc. It was easy because it was jacked up on axle mounts. That way I could get underneath with ease.

I stripped them down to this level in the pic.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

shaunhutchinson said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Shaun, did you just unbolt them from the hub and leave the brake lines attached or remove them completely?
> ...


You had all of the clips and pads out though? Either that or your very good with a brush :mrgreen:


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> > J3SHF said:
> ...


Yep, pads off and wire clips out. repainted the wire clips black too.

I have seen many others do it will all attached, I just did it like that because the discs and pads were being replaced anyway.

Check volcoms black spray job here on the 'today I... ' thread: he did his with all attached: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=144892&start=16335


----------



## Gaz1234 (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks tidy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm not into the cleaning side of things but welcome to the Moro single club..

Steve


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> I'm not into the cleaning side of things but welcome to the Moro single club..
> 
> Steve


Ha ha, that would give me palpitations, I had a misspent childhood competing at national concours and whilst I have zero intention of trying to keep a car that clean ever again some of the OCD is still in me :mrgreen:

And yes Moro is the best colour even in different shades :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


You and I are seriously going to fall out hoggster.......nothing wrong with my 150....and the fact she's pushing 157 with more room to go on liquid she's got her own secrets......*shakes fist*

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought you can map 150's to the same as a 180 on stage 1

Hoggy is 225 or nothing else will do :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, You took your time.. [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont know I've not done anything to the engine, could have been a previous owner, or just the fact she's so freakin awesome which means Hoggy can suck my *********  lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jess, You took your time.. [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


I like making you squirm when you respond trying to take the piss out of my 150......my 150 gets more action than yours lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

At least in a 150 you wont get done for speeding...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> At least in a 150 you wont get done for speeding...


pfft

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thought I'd add an update. Had the front wheels off and given the arches a bit of a spruce up, nothing to ott and tried the gold on the calipers, don't like it so they are going red.

Pads look fine with plenty of meat on them but the discs will be changed as they look nasty.

A before





And an after





Got to sort the wheels out too.


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> At least in a 150 you wont get done for speeding...


Lolol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> At least in a 150 you wont get done for speeding...


Hi, That's abit unfair, I'm sure a 150 can get above 30 mph. :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jess, You took your time.. [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Told ya was playing with fire lol


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally got round to removing the rear badges though the rings will stay, also gave it a quick polish today, not going overboard yet as got a few stone chips to repair and three scuffs to sort out before I give it a full detail oh and not forgetting my nasty wheels too :mrgreen:



Much better.



Also got round to Waking my box


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Finally got round to removing the rear badges though the rings will stay, also gave it a quick polish today, not going overboard yet as got a few stone chips to repair and three scuffs to sort out before I give it a full detail oh and not forgetting my nasty wheels too :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too bad debadged...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I think debadging the TT and Quattro logos tidy it up quite well, bit of fishing line or thick cotton thread and you'll be done in 15 mins Shaun :mrgreen:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Got round to tidying up the rear arches, good tip, don't paint calipers with a 3"'brush, couldn't find a smaller one :mrgreen: seeing as they will go red soon I'll be rubbing them down and painting them properly, it was more so they matched the front ha ha

Dirty like the rest of the car was



And now much better


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

For anyone still reading this :mrgreen:

Doing the arches gave me a good opportunity to have a look at the condition of the various rubber boots, bushes, tie rods struts etc, it's had a new driveshaft recently  I'd like to do more but it's a daily driver so no point going overboard.

Next up will be a chipex kit to remove the variety of paint chips and there's a lot of em. I'll be refurbing the wheels myself in the next few weeks along with smoothing and painting the intake manifold (I have finally decided what I'm doing with this now), some engine bling to replace the plastic bolts and caps, couple of paint repairs and a couple of dents.

Paint the calipers Red with a nice Quattro logo on them and I'll fit some new discs too which should finish off the arches nicely.

That should just about get the car tidy so I can begin on some of the more fun stuff :lol:

40mm Apex springs, V6 rear spoiler and LCR splitter and some wheels spacers for outside should finish the cosmetics for me and then I'll replace the Oem filter ( it's dirty) with a k&n panel, then I think it'll be ready for a remap hopefully round Christmas time.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> For anyone still reading this :mrgreen:
> 
> Doing the arches gave me a good opportunity to have a look at the condition of the various rubber boots, bushes, tie rods struts etc, it's had a new driveshaft recently  I'd like to do more but it's a daily driver so no point going overboard.
> 
> ...


No, I haven't seen this post. So I can't be reading it 

BTW, for a 40mm drop you should probably get some forge adjustable tie bars unless you want crazy rear cambre. They are about £300. I have seen other fit cheaper on the rear but have also seen the cheaper ons break a lot. 

Also I thought the K&N panel was oily, could mess up your MAF sensor.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't want an oily filter lol so maybe Pipercross or whichever is of the dry variety.

As I understand the 40mm apex springs will only drop my car by 15-20mm as it already has the facelift suspension, I thought I'd read that you don't need to do the tie bars using the apex springs.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

J3SHF said:


> Got round to tidying up the rear arches, good tip, don't paint calipers with a 3"'brush, couldn't find a smaller one :mrgreen: seeing as they will go red soon I'll be rubbing them down and painting them properly, it was more so they matched the front ha ha
> 
> Dirty like the rest of the car was
> 
> ...


bloody hell man,, that is amazing !!!!!!!!! what did you wash it with ???????


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

roddy said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Got round to tidying up the rear arches, good tip, don't paint calipers with a 3"'brush, couldn't find a smaller one :mrgreen: seeing as they will go red soon I'll be rubbing them down and painting them properly, it was more so they matched the front ha ha
> ...


Black paint :mrgreen: you should have seen the engine bay earlier on in the post, I don't do dirty :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell man,, that is amazing !!!!!!!!! what did you wash it with ???????
> ...


Mine are similar, doesn't everyone does this?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll be having a more detailed go at them when I do the calipers properly, paint bought decals arrive tomorrow.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I wish I had the time and enthusiasm to do this to ours... I keep it relatively clean but nothing on this scale... lol. We also have a 180 

Going back to the dual/ single exit exhaust convo, ours is currently single but baffles gone in back box so rattles so obce I have saved my pennies will be getting a nice stainless dual exit


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

So here's the manifold underway, paint has now arrived so I'll be removing the strut brace tonight and starting that and carrying on with cleaning the throttle body up some more before painting begins on the whole lot.

Hope fully the next picture will be of it all done apart from some engine bling replacement caps and bolts.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

J3SHF said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > J3SHF said:
> ...


Did you sand everything back or just paint straight on the surface?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I prepped the surfaces with a coarse and fine wirebrush, washed it down and dried it before applying the paint, I will go back and sand / spray the front and rear struts though. I'm driving it every day so I haven't painted every last inch of it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hamerite ?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

roddy said:


> hamerite ?


Yes chap, Black Hammerite Smoothrite


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > hamerite ?
> ...


Hammerite rocks

I used the satin version of the spray!


----------



## cicco (Aug 17, 2014)

Great work on cleaning up the car so far, looking forward to seeing the mods you have planned


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

cicco said:


> Great work on cleaning up the car so far, looking forward to seeing the mods you have planned


Thank you, the clean up is getting there, I'm just finishing off the final wheel I'm refurbishing and painting and I've also had the strut brace off and painted that a different colour. I just need to change the caliper colour and paint the inlet manifold and throttle, fit some engine bling bolts and I can start on the bodywork.

I'm looking into some 19"s which I'll fit along with a V6 rear spoiler and a LCR, hopefully get this done by Christmas. My discs and pads might get changed when the wheels go on as there a bit er rubbish against nice new wheels.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Since the last update I have now refurbed my wheels, tried them silver but just wasn't happy with the colour despite having used the same shade on previous wheels so seeing as I plan on some 19"'s I always wanted anthracite wheels and seeing Conlechi's car decided they suit Moro pretty well.

The wheels were painted with the tyres on and in my shed so with a little patience and a lot of preparation you can get a decent finish from a rattle can. Just meant my car sitting on its space saver for a week whilst it wasn't being driven.

The wheels were all heavily curbed but the repair was the same for each wheel. Started rubbing down the lips with 120 grit wet and dry to remove the damaged areas also taking our any other burrs from scuffs, corrosion and curb marks on the rest of the wheel. I then bit by bit mixed metal filler and applied it to the whole outerlip reshaping and filling the gouges as i went round, once this had gone off again 120 grit paper was good enough to flat it back down. Once that was done I switched to 600 and 800 grit for the rest of the wheel to prep an even surface ready for primer.

Two coats of primer and I could go straight for the 1200 grit wet to sand down to a smooth surface finish, any remaining nicks were then filled and re-primed.

It always takes me a wheel to learn how best to paint it without overloading certain areas and increasing the risk of runs so it was a case of painting the inner radius of each spoke first followed by the both inner edges of each spoke, then the bottom surface followed by the face of each spoke, this seemed to give a nice even paint finish all the way round. Due to me painting them with rattle cans I always boil a kettle of water to almost boiling and stand the tin in their for a few minutes, it thins the paint and you get a much higher release pressure of the paint.

The lacquer followed the same process as above and all in all it took a can and a half of paint for each wheel and the large can of lacquer.

I used Ford Graphire grey from Halfords for the wheel colour and their large tin of lacquer.





Sanding off the burrs and removing the paint, first stage of rebuilding the lip after repairing with metal filler.





Wheel all flatted back ready for primer.



Not forgetting the centre caps.



Final paint and lacquer in silver but the colour just looked too grey on the car despite having used this colour before on a Mk2 Gti Golf.



So flatted them back and changed to this,


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Been doing a couple of bits in-between the wheels too,

Removed sanded painted in VHT then repainted as it was too orangery for me :mrgreen:

Now toolbox red and shiney



Didn't like the blue plastic so until I get the Porsche Oil and Water caps I decided to paint using Audi Phantom black the coolant cap, washer bottle cap and dipstick ( still got the tube to do but will us a VHT wrinkle for that part )



I have now received in the post some stuff to stick onto my calipers when they turn red and a nice engine bling bolt kit which will be going on shortly.

It also means I can now get cracking with my inlet manifold and a couple of other bits to be painted to keep on with the general tidy up. Spent some more time sanding down the metal so I can prep it smooth enough for painting, still got loads to do on that. :mrgreen:


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

That colour wheel on your car looks excellent!! Mine are going darker (Not black) as soon as they need a refurb.

Love it


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> That colour wheel on your car looks excellent!! Mine are going darker (Not black) as soon as they need a refurb.
> 
> Love it


Ford graphite works really well like you say mid to vary dark grey deepening on light but enough of a contrast from black. I look forward to seeing yours done.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

This is all starting to look really nice now. Top job...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Shaun, it's getting there, how long does it take to fit the engine bolt kit?


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Thanks Shaun, it's getting there, how long does it take to fit the engine bolt kit?


Took me about an half an hour... really easy. Literally is just screw the old ones out and the new ones in. Th ones around the front of the engine are a wee bit tricky because the screw holder is actually self tapping. but it is easy and it all works really well functionally.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

We'll I've finally finished my inlet manifold, throttle body and fitted the new engine bolt kit. I managed to do it all in situ without even removing a single pipe or clip with some clever masking. Here's how it all went from masking to primer, paint, lacquer and refit, even fitted a cheeky Quattro logo onto the inlet that I had made in high temp vinyl that came out just how I wanted.

I'd prepped the metal work beforehand but all in all it took me one hour and another 30mins to fit the bolt kit.
All masked up.



Primer went on really well and covered up the last of the tiny blemishes.



First lay down of the colour, used Audi Quartz for this.



All lacquered





I didn't have much time in fact only one hour to do the whole lot from masking to finish so got on quickly with the throttle body.





Here it is all finished


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

! Wow looks good...Me.. I couldnt be bothered with under the hood stuff, as long as its clean and not leaking oil.
The battery cover,mine came exactly like yours did with a bolt missing(it had dropped down n was lodged in a n/s catch point!
weird to have 3 10 mm bolts holding the battery cover on to a floppy moveable battery connection loom.. mho.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> ! Wow looks good...Me.. I couldnt be bothered with under the hood stuff, as long as its clean and not leaking oil.
> The battery cover,mine came exactly like yours did with a bolt missing(it had dropped down n was lodged in a n/s catch point!
> weird to have 3 10 mm bolts holding the battery cover on to a floppy moveable battery connection loom.. mho.


That missing bolt left a very rusty thread, nearly cocked it right up but managed to remove the rusted stud and retap the thread.

Refurbish the starter motor will be my next little under bonnet project, should take long either.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice job mate!!

What pads does it wears?


----------



## Ben_180 (Jul 30, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> We'll I've finally finished my inlet manifold, throttle body and fitted the new engine bolt kit. I managed to do it all in situ without even removing a single pipe or clip with some clever masking. Here's how it all went from masking to primer, paint, lacquer and refit, even fitted a cheeky Quattro logo onto the inlet that I had made in high temp vinyl that came out just how I wanted.
> 
> I'd prepped the metal work beforehand but all in all it took me one hour and another 30mins to fit the bolt kit.
> All masked up.
> ...


Wow, I love the Quattro on the inlet, very cool.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

The pads are Pagid I think.

Thanks for the nice comment, I also painted my caliper so from gold to red, not the best job but until I remove them fully which will be when I replace the discs and pads they'll do for now, also added a bit more Quattroness.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thought I'd take a few pictures today after giving the car a bit of a clean.


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

Looking good Jezzy B. Looking really nice. Sorry I couldn't comment earlier, can't view western stuff in China.

Red callipers are much better than the gold ones. works really well with the red rear lights.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Shaun, Cheers, it's coming together. Though I have noticed in very bright sunlight the passenger side sill goes a different shade of Morro blue :mrgreen: You don't notice it otherwise but may have to get this painted with the other couple of bits.

What do you think of the engine bay now it's finally been done, told you id go with one of my colour schemes. I was a bit sceptical about using normal car paint on the manifold however thought It's worth trying and 2-3 weeks in and the finish hasn't been affected at all. even all the vinyls have stayed put.

Has was your China trip, you back in blighty now.


----------



## adz313 (Oct 16, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Thought I'd take a few pictures today after giving the car a bit of a clean.


that's a stunner! 

I'm looking for one either in Moro or BB, yours makes me lean towards Moro


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you, it really needs a machine polish next. Moro looks great with some early morning mist on it too


----------



## grevo (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi mate is this before or after the apex springs? I also have a 180 morro blue but mine looks to sit a lot higher up than this. It's 2002.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

J3SHF said:


> The pads are Pagid I think.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comment, I also painted my caliper so from gold to red, not the best job but until I remove them fully which will be when I replace the discs and pads they'll do for now, also added a bit more Quattroness.


Nice, i like the quattro decals 

Warren.


----------

